# What to feed my vizsla



## Katieg (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi I'm looking for some advice regarding my vizsla. She is 9 months old and currently on arden grange puppy food, which was fine until recently when she now picks at the food and subsequently is now losing weight. I am in limbo between feeding raw or maybe switching to a dry kibble such as acana adult food. Any suggestions or advice would be brilliant.
Thanks


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

We feed Penny raw and it has been challenging because she is a picky eater. However, she is very healthy and happy and loves her chicken necks. If you don't want the hassle of feeding raw (there is more clean up and preparation involved) you could always try some of the freeze dried foods such as those by orijen. http://www.orijenpetfoods.co.uk/acatalog/ORIJEN_Freeze_Dried_Foods.html

I have also heard that kiwipeaks has good air dried food and Penny loves what she gets as treats from her trainer but it is very expensive to get here in the UK. 

There is a great facebook page (vizslas raw and natural) if you are interested in getting more information about raw feeding. I have a couple people that I am constantly asking for assistance from on that page. They are raw food mentors. If you want information about dog food including kibble then I suggest venturing onto the facebook page "dog food facts". Again, loads of helpful people that are all interested in talking dog food.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Switching kibble seems like a good idea. If you like the brand maybe you can try a different flavor. Kafka went through a same thing and I switches to taste if the wild and am very happy with it.
Have you tried mixing in an egg or some fish or meat? That usually helps.
If you're going to try different kibble.. Make sure to ask at your pet store if it can be returned. They should let you. I tried different kinds and some Kafka would barely eat so it was nice to be able to return expensive kibble.


----------



## SeqViz (Feb 24, 2014)

I feed Wellness Core Ocean formula and Taste of the Wild canned. My boys love it! I used to feed Purina ProPlan which they wouldn't eat until they were really hungry. Now they are so excited about breakfast and dinner time. HUGE difference.


----------

